# XDm strip, reassembly.



## murphy12 (Oct 1, 2011)

When reassembling the XDm, I find that the pistol is now cocked, and must be dry-fired to release the striker. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

No, cycling the slide cocks the mechanism, there's no way to reattach the slide without cocking the striker.


----------

